# New Reference Material available



## cabby (Jan 21, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with the new reference material at the other "site". I see they now have an eighth edition. Does it account for the new exam formats? Is the reference book set up differently then previous ones?

cabby


----------



## KSU-ARE (Jan 21, 2009)

By other "site" are you referring to PPI?


----------



## cabby (Jan 21, 2009)

KSU-ARE said:


> By other "site" are you referring to PPI?



yes


----------



## Kuku (Jan 22, 2009)

I highly doubt a new EERM edition would change drastically enough to make it worth purchasing if you already have the 7th edition.


----------



## Deadbeat_Mike (Feb 2, 2009)

Update seems to reference NEC 2008 instead of NEC 2005, NESC 2007, and the exam format section is updated to address the new format. There were a few other changes but those are the most drastic.


----------



## FairhopeEE (Feb 6, 2009)

Kuku said:


> I highly doubt a new EERM edition would change drastically enough to make it worth purchasing if you already have the 7th edition.


I agree totally. I don't think I even opened my copy of the EERM during my exam, and the other materials I bought from "that other site" were worthless, IMHO. I relied mostly on the NCEES sample exam, a few textbooks, and my own bound notes to get me through.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't think I'd bother, especially if you've already been studying with the version you have. I didn't use the EERM much either.


----------



## JoeHamEE (Feb 17, 2009)

I was also debating whether to upgrade to the 8th edition EERM. I'm taking the Computer module and I found that the 7th ed. EERM was very weak in the computer section. I figured there may be more valuable computer info in the newest edition since they've had to retool the reference manual to reflect the new format. Is this a waste of money? I would not consider upgrading if I had planned to do power or electronics.


----------



## DishTN (Feb 24, 2009)

In the new edition of the Electrical EERM, there are a couple of new chapters....one on illumination and one on the NESC.

that's as much as i've noticed thus far.


----------



## Rei (Mar 11, 2009)

You guys don't seem to use the EERM8 much, so what do you guys spend most of your time studying? The NCPEEP seems to have the updated version of questions/answers, but I have been out of school for a while and don't think going straight to the sample questions would be a good start. Where should I begin? I have the 7th edition of the EERM and is thinking about getting the 8th edition, but boy it cost a lot


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Mar 12, 2009)

I feel old already having to say I took the "old format" exam, but here's the AM breadth and PM Power (I won't list Computers or ECC because so few take them)

Here's my hit list:

AM BREADTH

EERM - Probobly the best "Breadth" book out there.

Fundamentals of EE (By Bobrow) - Goes into the "depth" of the AM stuff that EERM does not, so it complements it perfectly. More than you'll care to know.

NCEES Electrical and Computer Study Guide

Schaum's Basic EE (or similar Schaums, there's 3 or 4)

One good text on Electronics (transistors, Op Amps), one Communications (basic) and one Digital (binary, hex, chips, micro, clock cycles, K-map).

EE Quick Reference (other board or Kaplan's Referenced Review by Bentley)

PM POWER Depth

Power Systems Analysis (Grainger)

Electric Machines, Drives and Power Systems (Wildi)

Schaum's Electric Power Systems &amp; Schaum's Electric Machinery

NEC Code for Code questions.

"Public Lighting" &amp; "IESNA Illumination Handbook" for lighting questions.

I also printed and bound lots of stuff from Wikipedia ranging from DC motors, Generators, Computers, load flow, etc.

I used the MGI EE PE course from Smartpros, which was pretty brutal, but I passed first time out after 15 years out of college so it was worth the torture.


----------

